# Getting on Boston Police after being a cadet?



## hunter617 (Mar 15, 2005)

What are the odds of getting on Boston Police after completing the Boston Police cadet Program? and if given the chance to do the program would you do it?


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*You have ZERO percent chance of getting on the job after doing 2 years of Cadet service. They will promote you to CaDeputy though and you'll be a shoo-in for the Middlesex County Marine Unit. I wouldn't take the Cadet job because it's a dead end to a LE career. *


----------



## rlay84 (Jun 16, 2006)

PREFERENCE (View Boston police Patrolmens association for more info)
Members of this bargaining unit shall be entitled to the following benefits with regard to appointment as a Boston Police Officer after completion of two years service as a cadet, and after otherwise achieving full eligibility to be so appointed (i.e. passing the written exam, psychological exam, medical exam, background check, meeting the MCJTC entrance standards, etc.):
1. One third of each class of police officers appointed subsequent to the execution of this Agreement shall be appointed from the ranks of eligible bargaining unit employees. The parties recognize that in the event that there are not enough eligible bargaining unit employees to fill one third of a class, then the percentage will be less than one third for such class but will include the remaining preference-eligible bargaining unit employees.
2. Nothing in this Article shall require the City to appoint one or more classes of police officers;
3. The provisions of this Article shall not supercede the City's obligation to comply with court orders of decrees and in particular with those orders or decrees regarding the appointment of minority police officers.
4. The provisions of this Article shall not supercede the City's obligation to make appointments to the position of police officer consistent with the requirements of M.G.L. c. 31.
ARTICLE XX

http://www.cityofboston.gov/police/pdfs/cadetbrochure06.pdf


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

HousingCop said:


> *You have ZERO percent chance of getting on the job after doing 2 years of Cadet service. They will promote you to CaDeputy though and you'll be a shoo-in for the Middlesex County Marine Unit. I wouldn't take the Cadet job because it's a dead end to a LE career. *


Ok that was funny but c'mon answer his question honestly. :mrgreen: The BPD is loaded with former cadets.


----------

